# Physician billing for new cath codes



## christymat24 (Feb 22, 2011)

I bill the physician side of cardiac catherizations and I am not sure which of the new codes will require the modifier 26 and which ones wont for the LHC/RLHC/Coronary Arteries

Here are the codes I use and which would I use the modifier 26 on?

Thank you advance for your help.
93454
93452
93458
93459
93567
93566
93461
93451
93453
93455
93456
93457
93460
93461


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 23, 2011)

Use modifier -26 on all of them except for the 93566 and 93567. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

